# Harry Reid does something right.......



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

Looks like he put Feinstein in here place and also put the kabosh on the universal background check.

Obama: ?We Demand A Vote? Harry Reid: ?Um, Yeah? About that.? | The Right Sphere


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

Caught me flat footed on that one. Other than his support for the Clark County Shooting Park which finally got the place open, I've not seen much of him that has impressed. Between the unions and the casinos, he owns this state politically.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Nahhhhhh... Can't be. Is this a prank? Hoax?


----------



## jc-hunter (Nov 13, 2012)

Reid knows that if they pass it, he will loose the dem majority in the 2014 midterm senate elections, and loose more seats in the House. The same way they did in 1996 after passing the 1994 ban. Simple, really. Politicians are most concerned with control.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

There has been ALOT of pressure put on Washington by the people of this country. Maybe some of it sunk in. Im not holding my breath yet.

Or he was abducted and replaced by some reptilian alien secret race.


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

If it looks like a snake, it's more than likely a snake. I will wait a see.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Reid barely survived re election from a strong tea party candidate. If he flipped on guns (he's been pro gun) 
he'd be DOA in the next election and he knows it. Reid has always been about self preservation. 

Now watch the liberals start hitting the forums reminding us on how pro gun their "democrats" are!


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

The article I read said the AWB will be an Amendment..to the Bill ? I suppose


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

well see Reid was bought by the NRA a good while back. He says yes he just lost millions. Plus they just might have some dirty laundry on him, seems that way to me. I know he's in the NRA's pocket though.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Not quite so rosey as one might think but better then having in now. The question is what is the passable Bill look like ?



> Majority Leader Harry Reid, D-Nev., said he wanted to bring a gun bill to the full Senate that would have enough support to overcome any GOP attempts to prevent debate from even starting. He expressed concern that including the assault weapons provision might effectively block passage of any bill at all.
> 
> Instead, the sponsor of the provision, Sen. Dianne Feinstein of California, said she will offer her ban on the military-style firearms as an amendment. But Feinstein is all but certain to need 60 votes from the 100-member Senate to prevail, and she faces solid Republican opposition as well as likely defections from some Democrats.
> 
> ...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Don't be fooled all they need is a foot in the door and the next rounds starts. We have been here before


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Houston Chronicle just posted this update:

Dianne Feinstein?s assault weapons ban dies in Senate | Texas on the Potomac | a Chron.com blog


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I'll keep writing my representatives until they go into the annual recess. I don't want them to sneak in any new gun laws. 
Thats not true - I want them to remove all the laws that restrict the law abiding citizen from buying a gun - any gun that they want.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Don't think it's over yet. I expect them to do something sneaky and then SURPRISE!!!


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

For those that cant read the stitches on a fast ball...Harry didnt bring the bill up for a vote for two reasons and two only! First he doesnt have enough votes to get it through without a replublican led filibuster. Number 2, at least 14 democrats are up for election in the mid term and about half of them are in serious jeopardy. He doesnt want to loose his position as the senate house leader and he damn sure doesnt want to give the senate to the republicans who already have congress under control. So the last thing he wants to do is force those 14 members who are up for re-election in the mid terms having to go on record by voting for a bill thats unpopular with most folks in the US. With the current push back in several democrat controlled states on recently passed gun control bills, he is deathly afraid that voters will retaliate and punish the democrat party for passing an unpopular bill. It aint got nothing to do with the second amendment, a divide in the party, or a trust issue, its all political posturing and trying to hold on to their majority in the senate. Harry aint as stupid as he would like you to think he is, thats just a front he puts on to keep everyones eye off the ball. Doing the right thing was hardly a consideration to Harry. Thats the real story, the one without the sugar coating on it.


----------



## brandonnash (Mar 11, 2013)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> For those that cant read the stitches on a fast ball...Harry didnt bring the bill up for a vote for two reasons and two only! First he doesnt have enough votes to get it through without a replublican led filibuster. Number 2, at least 14 democrats are up for election in the mid term and about half of them are in serious jeopardy. He doesnt want to loose his position as the senate house leader and he damn sure doesnt want to give the senate to the republicans who already have congress under control. So the last thing he wants to do is force those 14 members who are up for re-election in the mid terms having to go on record by voting for a bill thats unpopular with most folks in the US. With the current push back in several democrat controlled states on recently passed gun control bills, he is deathly afraid that voters will retaliate and punish the democrat party for passing an unpopular bill. It aint got nothing to do with the second amendment, a divide in the party, or a trust issue, its all political posturing and trying to hold on to their majority in the senate. Harry aint as stupid as he would like you to think he is, thats just a front he puts on to keep everyones eye off the ball. Doing the right thing was hardly a consideration to Harry. Thats the real story, the one without the sugar coating on it.


Exactly right. If it were at the beginning of a term then he would have pushed hard for it. Just the same as Obama wanting to push something thru like the health care raping. He was real gung ho about it at first but now you hear nothing about it. It doesn't even go into effect until I believe 2016, a big screw you to those on the right. And also it will be another election tactic. He makes that go into effect at the beginning of a possible republican presidency. He makes it so that people (read: voters) will be covered by their health care and when Republicans try to reverse it they will be on the side of the left. On top of that they use it for the 2020 election to say spending is out of order. Before the year is out I wouldn't be surprised if he tries to push something else hugely unpopular thru.

Reid will start his big bills when re election rolls around. I am sure he is just keeping his fingers crossed some other emergency happens like in sandy hook. Not for the lives lost, but for the votes gained. Hit when the iron is hot.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

well Id say the Dems or Reps should be voted out if they would have voted for it. You know the ones Im talking about. Look into the voting records of your locals that are up for reelection or if thats too much send me a pm with there name and Ill get you there voting records. Lets send em home. We need to pull the covers off our eyes.


----------



## fedorthedog (Feb 28, 2012)

This is just politics he can win and he knows it. Supporting a vote will cost them in the next election and create more Dem targets. If he had the votes to win it would be going thru.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Reid did nothing right, he's covering his ass. If he had the votes he would have let it go to a vote as written. He's not worried about re election either. He's made his money and I'm quite sure he will have a good paying job if he leaves office. Watch the other hand, this isn't over by a long shot. Remember the UN is bringing up the small arms treaty again and they need the senate vote to approve it, which I believe they will get.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

AsteroidX said:


> well Id say the Dems or Reps should be voted out if they would have voted for it. You know the ones Im talking about. Look into the voting records of your locals that are up for reelection or if thats too much send me a pm with there name and Ill get you there voting records. Lets send em home. We need to pull the covers off our eyes.


IF the vote worked it would be a good idea, the vote or letters/emails haven't worked so far. Their still in office and still stripping away our rights, slowly but surely! Wait til the new gun/ammo taxes come up for vote!


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

It all came down to the almighty dollar.


----------



## coyy2k1 (Jan 30, 2013)

I was listening tonight to a local radio talk show host by the name of Eric Erickson, and he was talking about this very issue he stated that Sen Reid took the bill down was because of the filibuster. He has taken it down this way because he knew it wouldn't get through, he can now let it be added as an amendment to another bill. Which if this is the case it only needs 50 votes to pass not the 60 as needed for a stand alone bill. He is not a dumb man sorry to say. I still think he will try to get it through with it amended to another piece of legislation. Thank the good Lord above we still have the house of reps.......


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I think we need to be more oustpoken, I barely heard of the "rally" that was held in farmington nm. We need everybody that believes our Rights as a majority are our freedom to stand up and be counted. I never have felt the people of the United States can stay focused on anything very long, but we need to get together, and do more than just "hope they dont take our rights away". I know a lot of you are very active, and I would like to help, just dont know how.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

The only thing Reid could do that I would call "right", would be to die, but that's just my opinion!


----------



## coyy2k1 (Jan 30, 2013)

Ekim I would say that to just step aside would be more politically correct lol.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

coyy2k1 said:


> Ekim I would say that to just step aside would be more politically correct lol.


NO, I don't want him getting his salary for the rest of his rotten life, he's stolen enough already. There are about 540 others in government that need to follow the same path. That would allow about 5 people left out of all the politicians in DC. I'm not PC, I'm fed up with the BS and it's time to stop beating around the bush. The people won't elect good people to office as long as those that give out free money to those that vote them into office still breath. The vote does NOT work anymore and, IMO, if you think it does, you are part of the problem facing America. Hell, there are some that have been in congress longer than some members here have been alive! Don't agree, then you show me how to fix this crap. What good does an email, phone call, letter or even a rally do, they laugh at the people and do the same shit again. They spread fear to pass these stupid laws, but they have NO fear themselves as time has proven, the people will do nothing.


----------

